# Butchering cull cows



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Why do people just grind them up without taking more cuts than the tenderloin?

I think shortly I am calling the butcher to cull a cow. Why wouldn't I take a variety of cuts?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cull cows generally have tougher muscles.

Until prices went up I would occasionally sell a cull cow to some spanish speaking people. They did not grind one ounce.

When growing your own there are not really limitations.

Dad had a big bull slaughtered once. The guy at the packing house said it would be tough to chew. Dad said, "I have good teeth". We had to chew a little longer but no one complained.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Apparently I am out of "likes" for the day. That is about all I have heard. I am thinking of keeping steaks and roasts.

Steaks only from the rib and loin. And brisket, short ribs, and maybe some chuck. Tenderness not an issue with these. As for the steaks, worst case I don't like, thaw out and grind myself.

Thanks Tim.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Apparently I am out of "likes" for the day. That is about all I have heard. I am thinking of keeping steaks and roasts.
> Steaks only from the rib and loin. And brisket, short ribs, and maybe some chuck. Tenderness not an issue with these. As for the steaks, worst case I don't like, thaw out and grind myself.
> Thanks Tim.


We are back to limited likes again???

I'll like it for you


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Always have been. Not sure when my clock resets for a day.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You know, that has to be the most ridiculous written piece in our software.....I mean what the heck....this is not used by middle schoolers....

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Always have been. Not sure when my clock resets for a day.


I might have to attempt to reach that limit........ Well, That limit at least, reached quite a few over the years.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We always like to butcher a younger cull cow for burger. We ask our butcher to save the rounds and run em through the tenderizer. Always turn out good and like a cubed steak as their is so many ways to fix em. Have saved a few of the better roasts out of a cull cow. Some turn out good others not so good. Cook em low and slow and they should be tender.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Old cows here sometimes get canned for shredded beef after removing good cuts.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Butchered a old old cull dairy cow this past winter saves the tenderloin ground the rest.....the burger was even tough..

Personally I dislike cuts. The best way to eat them is to grind them guess I have a different taste


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So far so good. I had a ribeye for dinner and while not the most tender ribeye, it was very good. Other than the fact that my brother had salt in a garlic shaker. So it got seasoned with salt and more salt. Oops!


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

We never harvest anything for our own consumption but culls. If your into lean, ain't no better than a cull cow plus a rich beef flavor. As for the toughness take a page from the BBQ crowd and cook it "low and slow." There is a reason brisket is cooked 12 to 14 hours on the circuit, to get that melt in your mouth tenderness. As for the steaks cook them over indirect heat on the side of the grill, you won't get the grill marks, but you will get flavor and tenderness. Yes I'm into BBQ and grilling, cook just about everything on my pellet grill. The samething can be achieved in a crock pot on low or a Dutch oven in the oven at 225 degrees, just bring the internal temp up slow.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I will be following that principle with the chuck and brisket I kept. As far as the steaks-they will be treated "as normal" for me. Grilling on high worked great.


----------

